# Dug flasks



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 14, 2013)

Its not a very good photo ,but shows how many flasks ive dug.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 14, 2013)

2


----------



## epackage (Jul 14, 2013)

Dibs on the NJ flasks!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Dibs on the NJ flasks!!!


 

 Any NJ flask???? []  

 Gordan you dug all those at your river dump?


----------



## epackage (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Any NJ flask???? []


 Yes I need traders...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 15, 2013)

any nyc / brooklyn flasks?


----------



## Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Gordon... you've dug a lot of flasks!!!! I have a small collection of unembossed strap sides that I am slowly adding to.  They are what I collect I guess you could say.... here is a picture of what I have found so far.


----------



## Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

If you have any that are unembossed strapsides that you are willing to part with, PM me and let me know... this one circled in red would look mighty fine among its kin up on top of my cabinets []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 17, 2013)

All dug in the river dump , mostly unembossed , warrented , guaranteed, none from jersey


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice collection ben, im keeping them for now ,I believe I just bought a green ss coke from you on the bay .


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Any from nyc / brooklyn? let me know please []


----------



## Ben (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, Gordon.  Had I known you did not have that coke, I would have held onto it until you traded me a flask for it [][]... no, I am glad you got it.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 17, 2013)

ny digger , none from your area , sorry , ill keep you in mind. BEN ,I
  DONT HAVE A EBAY ACCOUNT IN MY NAME , A FRIEND BUYS FOR ME , IT WORKS OUT .


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 23, 2013)

Ya got some nice ones.


----------

